# My diet and results (pics inside)



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

So basicly i started this new keto diet(been on it for 3 weeks now) cuz i obv needed to lose some weight becouse i want to start a cycle so obv i want that muscle to be showing up and dont wanna get just a big bloat so basically my diet was

1 meal: 2 boiled eggs 2 beef burgers

2 meal: 2 boiled eggs tuna with mayo

3 meal: 2 herring fillets

4 meal: 2 salmon slices

basically i was on a no carb diet my carb intake was prolly bellow 5 grams and i went from 90 kg to 83 still wanna get to 80 kg before i start my cycle so here are the pics you be the judge 

BEFORE

AFTER


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

btw i still have 2 weeks left on this diet/routine plan just posted it now becouse i dono i just felt rlly happy about my improvement so far and just cudnt wait anymore so decided to take some pics and share it with u guys


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

The diet seems to be working in terms of weight loss but is it all fat? 7kg in 3 weeks is a lot to lose and your diet doesn't look like you eat a lot of calories. What does the diet work out to in macros (cals, fat, pro, carbs)?


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

well i hope it is becouse i was over 20% bodyfat thats for sure u do feel like u lose some muscle but nah its only the fat going away from all your body thats why some shirts and shorts etc are actualy a bit too big for me now i am now 82 kg this last few kilos now are the ones that are gonna be a bitch to lose but will get there but anyways in reply to your question my muscle mass was 75 kilos thats around 180/190 pounds i dont know for sure so i am having at least per day 190 grams a protein a day to maintain the muscle calories i am prolly having around 1280 to 1300 i supose if i got all the calculations right 2 tins of tuna = around 400 cals 4 boiled eggs = 280. 2 herring fillets = around 400 1 slice of samon = 200 2 table spoons of mayo prolly around 100 grams i dont know for sure well carbs are below 10 grams that is for sure and fats i prolly have around 120 grams i think but yeah if you do this diet for too long you will eventualy lose muscle in the end if you just do it for 3 to 4 weeks top you shud not lose that much muscle as you are having the enuff amount of proteins and fats to maintain it


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Your going to waste away on that diet , I'm 90 kg and start dieting on 3k cals crash diets don't work


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

lotus said:


> Your going to waste away on that diet , I'm 90 kg and start dieting on 3k cals crash diets don't work


what u mean they dont work? u mean the muscle maintenance part or the fat drop part? becouse to be honest i am much more ripped then before tell you that plus my waist is getting more tight next week i shud be around 12% body fat easily or less hopefuly but anyways explain to me plz why they dont work im curious now lol


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Hardstyle said:


> what u mean they dont work? u mean the muscle maintenance part or the fat drop part? becouse to be honest i am much more ripped then before tell you that plus my waist is getting more tight next week i shud be around 12% body fat easily or less hopefuly but anyways explain to me plz why they dont work im curious now lol


Your body could adapt to eating low calories, meaning your metabolism could slow down. This will result in you packing on the lbs as soon as you start eating normally again. Not to mention the binges people go on after they finish their 'crash diet'.


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Your body could adapt to eating low calories, meaning your metabolism could slow down. This will result in you packing on the lbs as soon as you start eating normally again. Not to mention the binges people go on after they finish their 'crash diet'.


well i am aware of that but the thing is i was having some personal problems in my life and i actualy lost my physique and i was frustrated and i actualy thought this is how every bodybuilder does basicly they bulk up and then they diet down but!! what i am doing is when i start bulking up again i will go for a clean bulk rather than a bad bulk becouse i am aware that if obviously as soon as i start having carbs my body just gonna go crazy and like u guys said i might get the weight/fat back pretty fast thats why i will go slowly up in carbs and i am gonna eat the right foods aswell obv i hope that way i can maintain my body fat and prolly get better muscle gains than just fat... well correct me if i am still wrong this is the first time i am doing this so yh...


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

ki3rz said:


> Your body could adapt to eating low calories, meaning your metabolism could slow down. This will result in you packing on the lbs as soon as you start eating normally again. Not to mention the binges people go on after they finish their 'crash diet'.


X2 on this I dropped from 14 stone 5 to 12 stone 8 in 5 weeks 1 week off re adding carbs I'm back to 13 stone 4 odd


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> X2 on this I dropped from 14 stone 5 to 12 stone 8 in 5 weeks 1 week off re adding carbs I'm back to 13 stone 4 odd


welll obv your body is just gonna go crazy if you add lots of carbs straight away after such a diet becouse ur body will go into shock what i would aim for is prolly add 10 grams of carbs each week or something like that so your body can get used to it again and so u dont go from ripped to chubby again like in a space of 1 2 weeks...


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hell with it gotta eat to live bit off fat dont hurt anyhow


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Hell with it gotta eat to live bit off fat dont hurt anyhow


well yes as long as you dont go above 14% bodyfat that should be fine because if you do than u have to go through this horrible stage that i had to go through basically starving myself for 4 weeks having sessions where i almost passed out during my way back home so yh trust me i am not gonna have more cheat meals or anything like that i am gonna establish a proper bulking up diet where i can gain muscle with the less fat gains possible becouse the problem of this diets is you lose a lot of weight way to fast having some muscle loss in the process but i had to becouse i wanna start a cycle of dianabol in 2 weeks time so yh i had to drop at least to 12% bodyfat becouse otherwise i would just look even more bloated wich is not nice lol


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

this is the beguining of week 4 and i am 81 kilos now hope to go to 80 kg in the end of this week and then start my cycle


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

will post new pics tomoz


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You do not have enough fats in your diet.

Some of the protein you are eating will be getting turned into carbs by your body via gluconeogenesis.

You need to eat fats to substitute the missing carbs and give your body an alternate fuel source.

I would estimate that 50% of the weight you are losing is muscle and 50% fat.

Adjust your nutrition and burn closer to 100% fat and much less muscle.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Personally I think you should also re-consider your idea to get on the gear, as you are not ready.

Read up some more and really learn mate, you will get on much better that way.

Then will get the best results you can when you are ready.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> X2 on this I dropped from 14 stone 5 to 12 stone 8 in 5 weeks 1 week off re adding carbs I'm back to 13 stone 4 odd


Water weight? Im eating sub 100g carbs a day monday-friday then sat/sun ill up my intake to around 250g-300g on average and by monday i'll have gone up 4/5lbs before tapering off again. That said when you initially came off carbs what you lost was probably water fluctuation too.


----------



## Kalsey (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Hardstyle,

Looking great in recent pictures and like to say your thread will be of great help and motivation for those who are trying to get in shape. Do share your workout routine also to make your threat complete guideline for those who are new in fitness world.

benefits of chiropractic care


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats on the results and sticking to your diet. Why not have a refeed once a week, just to shock the body even further by dropping back to no carbs the day after? Then gradually build up your carb intake as you plan to go off keto.


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Dezw said:


> You do not have enough fats in your diet.
> 
> Some of the protein you are eating will be getting turned into carbs by your body via gluconeogenesis.
> 
> ...


hmmm how many fats u reckon? i added loads of doner meat kebabs... they are suppose to have loads of fats right? like i am having one a day cuz yh i did realize i am not having many fats the only fats i am consuming now is 3 to 4 table spoons of mayo some olive oil salmon and the fats from tomato soup and the doner i think ur right i think its a bit too low... grrr but hmm i done some measurements and my arms now they are 15.6 inches and thts the biggest they ever been so i donno my waist now is 35 but my problem is i donno why i think its my bone structure i cant have a rlly tiny waist like 30 or 28 inches i can barely pinch my waist lol and sorry guys if i didnt had time to post the pictures i been rlly busy this last few days i ll try tomorrow

PS: forgot the herring fillets fats aswell  each tin has around 30 grams of good fats


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Dezw said:


> Personally I think you should also re-consider your idea to get on the gear, as you are not ready.
> 
> Read up some more and really learn mate, you will get on much better that way.
> 
> Then will get the best results you can when you are ready.


why do you think i am not rdy? i do have the diet and training in check i know dianabols are 75% naposim so i am having a diferent kind of diet from a friend of mine tht done naposims basicly my diet is lower in carbs than my friend's and i know what to take after but hmm i would like to listen to your opinion though obv i dont wanna mess this one up and i am quite more ripped than those last few pics i posted in here but i ll try post them tomoz i been trying to find a place to mesure my body fat though but just cant find it whent to the pharmacys to the doctors everywhere just cant find it...


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Foxy13 said:


> Congrats on the results and sticking to your diet. Why not have a refeed once a week, just to shock the body even further by dropping back to no carbs the day after? Then gradually build up your carb intake as you plan to go off keto.


i think you are right i should do that but the thing is since i been doing so great i actualy am afraid of carbs now? LOL i know its weird i know that i should have a refeed day but i am just scared of eating loads of junk food if i go for a reffed day i prolly will go for good carbs such as brown bread or patatos etc rather than pizzas and all that i seriusly am afraid of those now ahah but hmm ur right i should well i recently added the tomato soup wich has about 24 grams of carbs per tin but i dont think thats enuff and obv i dont wanna end up with a sluggish metabolism but hmm my next diet plan is quite good for my dianabols i prolly will be consuming about 150 grams of carbs daily so hopefuly like that my metabolism wont go crazy and then i start storing loads of carbs again ruining all my 4 weeks effort...


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Kalsey said:


> Hi Hardstyle,
> 
> Looking great in recent pictures and like to say your thread will be of great help and motivation for those who are trying to get in shape. Do share your workout routine also to make your threat complete guideline for those who are new in fitness world.


i have 3 diferent kind of routines i use 2 heavy and 1 volume i need to make a new volume one though but hmm right now i been using the heavy one as i want to estimulate muscle growth wile trying to lose fat that way i will maintain my muscle wont grow thats for sure becouse i am not having the enuff calories/ nutrients into my body but i def will maintain the muscle or at least most of it.. but do not worry i will post my routine i just need to look for some of the names of the exercises since i rlly dont know most of the names lol its embarrassing but its true mostely the back exercises i struggle with the names ahah but today i wont have much time left to do it but tomoz i ll try my best to post routine+new photos  thanks for all your support guys


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

i donno why when the pics get bigger they get rlly blury making me look like i havent done any kind of progress lol but on the phone they look quite better but oh well rlly need to buy a new phone or ask for someone with a good camera my phone sucks lol


----------



## LegsToday (Aug 24, 2013)

Hardstyle said:


> what u mean they dont work? u mean the muscle maintenance part or the fat drop part? becouse to be honest i am much more ripped then before tell you that plus my waist is getting more tight next week i shud be around 12% body fat easily or less hopefuly but anyways explain to me plz why they dont work im curious now lol


No offence OP you're %12... that's hardly "ripped" bro


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Hardstyle said:


> hmmm how many fats u reckon? i added loads of doner meat kebabs...


Are you taking the p1ss?


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

LegsToday said:


> No offence OP you're %12... that's hardly "ripped" bro


12% is quite good bf percentage no bodybuilder stays at 7% year around they allways are around 9 to 12% year round and when its time for competition or photo shots then they cut to 7% or below i am aiming to get to 12% only to start the cycle then after cycle i will be cutting to around 7%


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Are you taking the p1ss?


i actualy am not and when i mean loads of kebabs i mean a small doner meat kebab with just the MEAT and lemon juice on top of it and only eat it straight away after training i seriusly dont see why people are so weird about lamb meat i know it has other meats in there but hey its not fried in oils second i eat a rlly small portion plus i use lemon juice and i dont have the bread with it so i cant see whats the problem with it since 75% is protein and 25% fats

which fats and proteins is what a keto diet is all about... but the portion that i have is prolly about 900 calories if less as i ask for a small one becouse i try to only put the enuff proteins in my body and not eat like over 40 grams and then the rest going to waste plus i feel like i lost a lot of bloat on my stomach doing that wich is good


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Hardstyle said:


> i actualy am not and when i mean loads of kebabs i mean a small doner meat kebab with just the MEAT and lemon juice on top of it and only eat it straight away after training i seriusly dont see why people are so weird about lamb meat i know it has other meats in there but hey its not fried in oils second i eat a rlly small portion plus i use lemon juice and i dont have the bread with it so i cant see whats the problem with it since 75% is protein and 25% fats
> 
> which fats and proteins is what a keto diet is all about... but the portion that i have is prolly about 900 calories if less as i ask for a small one becouse i try to only put the enuff proteins in my body and not eat like over 40 grams and then the rest going to waste plus i feel like i lost a lot of bloat on my stomach doing that wich is good


Not all fats are equal mate.

You will never get ripped eating doner meat.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

and you're higher than 12% too.


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Not all fats are equal mate.
> 
> You will never get ripped eating doner meat.


hmmm thanks for the advice i did put on 2 kilos since i ve been having the doner meat actualy i thought it was muscle but it cud be fat instead from the doner meat fats but its allrite i ve stoped it for about 3 days now so hopefuly will lose those 2 kilos again just thought that it wudnt harm a rlly small doner meat kebab just the meat with lemon juice but yh silly mistake... but yh my next diet is in check and wont be as boring as this one lol


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> and you're higher than 12% too.


yh i know i would reckon 15%? i was 20% when i was 200 pounds 90 kilos i am now 83 i do remenber i had 75 kg of muscle and 15 of fat so i shud be prolly about 15% yeah i guess 1 more week of cutting shud be fine i ve tryed doctors or pharmacys etc to check my bodyfat but the doctors dont do it and boots scales was broken -.-


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Hardstyle said:


> yh i know i would reckon 15%? i was 20% when i was 200 pounds 90 kilos i am now 83 i do remenber i had 75 kg of muscle and 15 of fat so i shud be prolly about 15% yeah i guess 1 more week of cutting shud be fine i ve tryed doctors or pharmacys etc to check my bodyfat but the doctors dont do it and boots scales was broken -.-


Yeah at a guess I'd say you were around 15%.

On a positive note however it looks as though you don't store much fat around your waist.


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Yeah at a guess I'd say you were around 15%.
> 
> On a positive note however it looks as though you don't store much fat around your waist.


aww cheers that made my day ahah i actualy thought my waist was horrible xD i guess i am just paranoid but cheers mate  and thanks for the help hopefully if i follow this diet one more week i can lose at least 2% more and btw 1 question wich cardio is best running or skipping? i actualy have been skipping more than actualy running i donno i just find running rlly boring lol what i usualy do now i kinda fast walk for 15 mins and then i skip for 5 to 10 mins but rlly intense and fast skipping though what u think about tht? plus i am doing medium/heavy weights with high intensity so i am sweating through out the whole session as my heart rate is allways high


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Personally if I were to choose between running and skipping I'd go for skipping, but i hate running too. Whats best...? That depends on how much effort you put into either. The best type of cardio is cardio you will stick too.


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Personally if I were to choose between running and skipping I'd go for skipping, but i hate running too. Whats best...? That depends on how much effort you put into either. The best type of cardio is cardio you will stick too.


thanks for the advice  i will stick to skipping and fast walking cuz seriously i hate running on a thread mil bored to death hoping for those 20 mins to end as fast as possible lol


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Personally if I were to choose between running and skipping I'd go for skipping, but i hate running too. Whats best...? That depends on how much effort you put into either. The best type of cardio is cardio you will stick too.


oops posted the same twice lol how to delete repeated comments?


----------

